# Pax who don't wear seat belts in the front seat!



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


Nothing. It's on them unless they're under age and then it's on you.


----------



## Venapally (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't drive them anywhere. I'm not going to risk a seat belt violation for someone.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Out the door. You don't want to pay their medical bills for the rest of your life, do you!..


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

If they refuse after I ask them to put it on, ride over. I haven't had anyone refuse if I ask.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Let em bang their head thru the windshield in an accident. They don't tip anyway.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Let em bang their head thru the windshield in an accident. They don't tip anyway.


But I don't like getting stinky pax all over my clean airbag


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Nothing. It's on them unless they're under age and then it's on you.


That depends on the jurisdiction. For the purposes of its primary nanny-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belt law, the District of Columbia treats TNC vehicles as private motor vehicles. It holds the driver responsible for all passengers, regardless of age or condition. The law requires that all passengers in a motor vehicle in the District of Columbia (except in certain cases, vehicles) use their revenu-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belts. In addition to all that, the District of Columbia assigns two points per violation (New York is the other state that does that, only D.C. and New York assign points). Thus, in the UberX car, in the District of Columbia, seat belts on or ride over.

Virginia's law is secondary and it is on the individual passenger if the police or sheriff's deputies stop me for something else. Thus, I do not care what the passenger does in Virginia.

Maryland has a primary law. It used to be secondary, but it became primary when Ehrlich was Governour. Supposedly, Ehrlich directed the various constabularies in Maryland not to enforce it. I do not know if that is true, but I did hear it from more than one source, one or two of which are reliable. I do not know what Owe'Malady did when he became Gubberner, nor do I know what Hogan has done. Put it this way, there is only one place where I ever have seen the seat belt law enforced in Maryland as a primary law: Montgomery County. As that is the land of Prius and Volvos with their "Ready for Hillary" bumper stickers, I am not surprised. Every other seat belt summons issued in Maryland about which I ever have heard was issued to a driver whom the police stopped for something else. In fact, in many cases, the driver of my acquaintance was stopped for a minor violation, and, following the "I gotta' get ya' fer' sumpin' " school of thought, the police did not issue a summons for the violation that he observed initially. Instead, he issued a summons for no seat belt. As the passenger over sixteen in Maryland is responsible for his own seat belt, I do not care what the passenger does in Maryland.

If we are crossing into the District of Columbia from either state, I tell the passenger that he will need to use his seat belt once we get to the City. If anyone balks, I try to be nice and tell them that I get a fifty dollar summons and two points for each passenger who does not use his seat belt. A comment or two about the idiocy of that law usually brings co-operation. If they balk still, I let them summon another Uber.

In the taxi, in the District of Columbia, as it is presumed to be under the _*direction*_ of the passenger, each passenger is responsible for his own seat belt. Further, between 1800 and 0600, if the driver is pulling to the kerb to pick up a passenger or, if he is carrying one, he is exempt from the seat belt law. Maryland and Virginia give taxicabs a blanket exemption.

Check your local laws. If they hold the driver responsible, the only smart way to do it is nanny-ER-uh _*seat*_ belt on, or ride off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


Well I always ask "Everyone belted in? Because you know in Houston you get a ticket even in the back!" And I've never had anyone argue.

If it's just one person up front and they don't move to put it on asap I'll say "Don't forget your seatbelt. You know how us uber drivers are!"

All have laughed and put it on.

I suppose if you wanted to be passive aggressive and they refuse you could take all the corners really fast and stop very quickly.

They'll get it. But you may get 1 starred.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Georgia here, front seats always need to be belted, rear only if they are under 18.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Georgia here, front seats always need to be belted, rear only if they are under 18.


There's not enough insurance for 3 badly injured pax thrown out of the back of tbe car. Also, they are now possibly projectiles hitting ME. And we all know how much insurance the driver has. So regardless of the law it's stupid to not make them wear a seatbelt.

Lucky for me the law backs me up, but even of it didn't I'm not driving them without seatbelts.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's not enough insurance for 3 badly injured pax thrown out of the back of tbe car. Also, they are now possibly projectiles hitting ME. And we all know how much insurance the driver has. So regardless of the law it's stupid to not make them wear a seatbelt.
> 
> Lucky for me the law backs me up, but even of it didn't I'm not driving them without seatbelts.


Good point, and I agree! Just stating the law as it is, nothing more...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

If I am driving Uber, and passengers do not put on their seat belts, I will politely say I hope you don't mind putting on your seat belts, it's the insurance issue, thank you very much.

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

In Texas its the passenger who gets the ticket if their not belted so I really don't give two craps if their not seated directly behind me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> In Texas its the passenger who gets the ticket if their not belted so I really don't give two craps if their not seated directly behind me.


They don't have to be directly behind you to hit you in a crash. Think rollover for instance.

And as I said, still not enough insurance.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> In Texas its the passenger who gets the ticket if their not belted so I really don't give two craps if their not seated directly behind me.


I like Texas!

Question: what if the passenger is a minor and is not belted. Who gets the ticket? Minor? Guardian? Or driver?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They don't have to be directly behind you to hit you in a crash. Think rollover for instance.
> 
> And as I said, still not enough insurance.


You are right, in direct high impact or spinning situations, they are human projectiles. Darn these passengers, either way we lose.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Your car your rules.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I like Texas!
> 
> Question: what if the passenger is a minor and is not belted. Who gets the ticket? Minor? Guardian? Or driver?


I am not 100% clear on it if their over 8 years old and/or taller than 4'11"...I think its buried in this gibberish somewhere.

https://www.dps.texas.gov/director_staff/public_information/seatbelt.htm


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

There is no asking.
Look at them and say "seatbelt"
No please, no thank you, no options.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

When I used to drive, before all the rate cuts made it worthless to do so, the only PAX's that did not wear seat belts in the front seat of my Benz were the ones who were too fat. Anyone not too fat got the stern but pleasant request from me to strap in. And I had a few who were so, so so fat...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> And I had a few who were so, so so fat...


How fat were they?????????????????????


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How fat were they?????????????????????


One lady was so big that she had to prop her knees against the dash. Her body filled the entire distance between the seat and dash, even with the seat back a little. Her fat friends sat in the back and had to suck in just to close the doors. Then there was this guy who just breathed the entire ride. His stomach rested against the dash, and there was no one in the back seat... so he had the seat back pretty far. And this is in a good sized car - a Mercedes Benz 350 E. There is plenty of room front and back in that sled. Damn.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> One lady was so big that she had to prop her knees against the dash. Her body filled the entire distance between the seat and dash, even with the seat back a little. Her fat friends sat in the back and had to suck in just to close the doors. Then there was this guy who just breathed the entire ride. His stomach rested against the dash, and there was no one in the back seat... so he had the seat back pretty far. And this is in a good sized car - a Mercedes Benz 350 E. There is plenty of room front and back in that sled. Damn.


No offense but I think they will feel more comfortable in a UberSelect, UberXL, or LyftPlus.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> No offense but I think they will feel more comfortable in a UberSelect, UberXL, or LyftPlus.


I was rolling in a Mercedes E350, something on the border of Select and Black. The cheap bastards at foolber put me on X. They had room, we are not talking Prius or Fit here. They had room.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

You can't sit in the front seat of my car without a seatbelt. It's not me, it's the constant dinging noise my car makes if you don't. They get annoyed after 2 dings and buckle up.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> I was rolling in a Mercedes E350, something on the boarder of Select and Black. The cheap bastards at foolber put me on X. They had room, we are not talking Prius or Fit here. They had room.


The X rates are so low in so many cities that I think if your higher rate car is also roped in to milk for X it will be very bad for overall earnings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My car has a loud warning chime that goes off if the front passenger is not belted. I really don't have to do much convincing once that chime starts. It's very annoying.

I've never had anyone complain about the belt once I ask them to buckle up. Like some others here, I had one hugely overweight guy who struggled with it but eventually got it on.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My car has a loud warning chime that goes off if the front passenger is not belted. I really don't have to do much convincing once that chime starts. It's very annoying.
> 
> I've never had anyone complain about the belt once I ask them to buckle up. Like some others here, I had one hugely overweight guy who struggled with it but eventually got it on.


Fuel efficiency aside, I am wondering if differences in physical endowment between passengers can cause a huge difference in the rate of wear and tear in a TNC driver's car to the tune of ten times?

For example, (A) Either Taylor Swift or Anna Farris sits on the car seat ten times (ten trips of equal lengths). (B) Arnold Terminator sits on same seat on ONE trip of same length.

My bestimates are that A and B cause about the same rate of wear and tear on the car seat as well as on all the other car parts that wear out at a higher rate the heavier is the load.

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Fuel efficiency aside, I am wondering if differences in physical endowment between passengers can cause a huge difference in the rate of wear and tear in a TNC driver's car to the tune of ten times?
> 
> For example, (A) Either Taylor Swift or Anna Farris sits on the car seat ten times (ten trips of equal lengths). (B) Arnold Terminator sits on same seat on ONE trip of same length.
> 
> ...


I took 4 very large people on a rather shortish trip. After that, I noticed my car skipped between 1st and 2nd gear. That trip was the only thing I could think of. Really worked my little transmission hard.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Fuel efficiency aside, I am wondering if differences in physical endowment between passengers can cause a huge difference in the rate of wear and tear in a TNC driver's car to the tune of ten times?


I've got a small car and when I squeeze three people and their luggage into it I can literally feel the wear and tear on my suspension.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've got a small car and when I squeeze three people and their luggage into it I can literally feel the wear and tear on my suspension.


How do we say in a non-offensive manner that we can't accommodate them?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I took 4 very large people on a rather shortish trip. After that, I noticed my car skipped between 1st and 2nd gear. That trip was the only thing I could think of. Really worked my little transmission hard.


If a short trip with four large people did that to your car it was likely only a hard sneeze away from doing it any how. Cars are generally rated to take WAY more weight that what four people can ever hope to generate with just their body weight.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> How do we say in a non-offensive manner that we can't accommodate them?


Here's an answer for you, should you pull up to four very fat people all trying to bum a cheap ride in your uX. "I'm sorry, I just got a text from my (insert here, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, uncle, aunt, whatever). There has been an emergency and I have to go to the (hospital, airport, strip club, whatever). Please request another car." Then take five and go back online.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> it's the constant dinging noise my car makes if you don't. They get annoyed after 2 dings and buckle up.


Mine will ding for a time, but eventually it shuts up.



ClevelandUberRider said:


> The X rates are so low in so many cities that I think if your higher rate car is also roped in to milk for X it will be very bad for overall earnings.


Uber does that here. The Uber Black must run UberX and Uber Pool, here. The Uber SUV must run Uber Black, UberX, UberXL and Uber Pool. They do not like it.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> If a short trip with four large people did that to your car it was likely only a hard sneeze away from doing it any how. Cars are generally rated to take WAY more weight that what four people can ever hope to generate with just their body weight.


400 lbs x 4 = 1,600 lbs.

I have nothing against people with any size or weight. I have close friends from the entire spectrum. I cherish everyone. As you can see from my posts, I never attack people, even when I am attacked. I was just intellectually curious and got into this technical issue. If I have offended anyone, that is not my intention. If so, please let me know and I will delete all my posts on this.

(Edit: Added the last paragraph.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Mine will ding for a time, but eventually it shuts up.
> 
> Uber does that here. The Uber Black must run UberX and Uber Pool, here. The Uber SUV must run Uber Black, UberX, UberXL and Uber Pool. They do not like it.


Mine never give up -- it keeps reminding passengers of front seats to buckle up until I/they do. In the context of TNC driving I don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> 400 lbs x 4 = 1,600 lbs.
> 
> I have nothing against people with any size or weight. I have close friends from the entire spectrum. I cherish everyone. As you can see from my posts, I never attack people, even when I am attacked. I was just intellectually curious and got into this technical issue. If I have offended anyone, that is not my intention. If so, please let me know and I will delete all my posts on this.
> 
> (Edit: Added the last paragraph.)


You're right. I was way off about it being WAY more than the human body can generate. Yes, in THAT case turn them down.

That being said how often are you going to get 4 people who are that large? The average American is a touch over 166lbs and the gross weight rating on most popular sedans gives you around 1000lbs to play with. My roller skate of a car gives me 800lbs so I could accommodate four 200lbs people and it is a tiny subcompact. It was rare that I picked up more than 2 pax at a time. Never once was I in danger of over loading my car so I doubt this is truly an issue of concern really. If it ever IS by all means don't damage your ride.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> You're right. I was way off about it being WAY more than the human body can generate. Yes, in THAT case turn them down.
> 
> That being said how often are you going to get 4 people who are that large? The average American is a touch over 166lbs and the gross weight rating on most popular sedans gives you around 1000lbs to play with. My roller skate of a car gives me 800lbs so I could accommodate four 200lbs people and it is a tiny subcompact. It was rare that I picked up more than 2 pax at a time. Never once was I in danger of over loading my car so I doubt this is truly an issue of concern really. If it ever IS by all means don't damage your ride.


You're right. Was just hypothetically using an extreme case.

If I am driving (haven't started yet), and I see six of the heaviest pro ball players from my hometown team try to come into my SUV or minivan, I will be like, here's my cap, please autograph on it. I will gladly drive them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Mine never give up -- it keeps reminding passengers of front seats to buckle up until I/they do. In the context of TNC driving I don't know if this is good or bad.


Check your local laws on that.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

In Florida, the law requires all front seat passengers to be buckled up. Uber even sent out an addendum that we had to agree to that re-stated the Florida law. My vehicle will chime every few seconds until the seat belt is buckled. I usually explain that we are going to here that chime the entire ride if they don't buckle up.

As far as the overweight passengers go, that is another issue. Your vehicle has a maximum payload on the door sticker. It is against the law for you to exceed that maximum payload. If you are breaking the law then Uber's insurance will not pay if you get in an accident with passengers in the vehicle while you are breaking the law. (overloading the vehicle)

For small cars the payload could be as low as 800 pounds. That includes the driver, the passengers, the fuel and the luggage. Even if you have seats available and the people can fit into the vehicle, you can not exceed the payload under any circumstances while you are carrying passengers for hire.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Check your local laws on that.


It is good in the sense that pax will stop the annoying reminder sound of the car by buckling up. It is bad because some pax may feel like they are forced to wear seat belts (which is the law in Ohio) and low rate the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> It is bad because some pax may feel like they are forced to wear seat belts (which is the law in Ohio) and low rate the driver.


I do not like seat belt laws, but, if the driver asks me, I will use the thing. This goes double for New York and the District of Columbia, where the law both assigns points and holds the driver responsible for the passengers' usage. I am not sure about New York City on this one, as there TNC vehicles require a special licence, therefore the law may hold each passenger in such a vehicle responsible for his own usage.

In the District of Columbia, in a taxicab, each passenger is responsible for his own usage, as the vehicle is presumed to be under the _*direction*_ of the paying passenger. In a private motor vehicle, District of Columbia Law holds the driver responsible for passengers' usage. For enforcement purposes of this law, a TNC vehicle is considered to be a private motor vehicle. TNC vehicles in the District of Columbia require no special licence nor does the driver. In Virginia, the TNC vehicle requires a licence, but the requirements are minimal: on the part of the driver, all that he does is furnish information and prove that his vehicle has passed the State Inspection. Virginia's law is secondary, anyhow.

Maryland plans to licence the drivers, although the vehicle must pass some sort of safety inspection (Virginia's is acceptable to Maryland). Maryland's primary law specifically exempts taxicabs and limousines, but I do not know how Maryland law will treat TNC vehicles for purposes of seat belt law enforcement. The only place that ever I have seen primary enforcement of the Maryland seat belt law is Montgomery County.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Excuse me, would you please put your seatbelt on
I'm in Cincinnati. They always do.

if they didn't... I would say, without anger...'well, it's not safe, and you could get hurt.'

Then, 'I'm sorry, I'm just can't / I'm not allowed to."

Then, if necessary, 'Gosh, I'm sorry. Would you rather try for someone else?'

These are all sincere statements/questions.

It's not a fight. It's a free country. they are 100% welcome to see if they can get a ride without seatbelts
I just work it out with them. So we each get what we want.

I've never had a problem..

To re-cap, 
Basic Method: 
*'RISE' *as in, escalate the discussion:
*
Request *that put on seatbelt --> I*nform* of the reasons why--> *Apologize* (implication: apology that there was some sort of misunderstanding) + *State your limit *(I can't/am not allowed to drive without everyone in seat belts ---> *Enforce your limit:* if they truly want it their way, they can get out and try for a car without seatbelt requirements.
After each step, see what their response is and react accordingly.

Once again..:
RISE:
*R*equest* --> I*nform --> Apologize/*S*et limit --> *E*nforce limt

should be called RIASE but that's a silly name..


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Question: what if the passenger is a minor and is not belted. Who gets the ticket? Minor? Guardian? Or driver?


Driver. And under 8 requires child seat ... no seat, no ride ... not in my car anyway.

Strange thing, yesterday I p/u Select at Hyatt Regency ... 6 people pile in and they ask if a 7th could sit on the floor ... Nope, no way, no in my car. Funny thing was they were all Insurance Agents. Yeah, that would have worked out in my favor - fat chance. *needless to say, I left them on Select as it pays more than XL (unfortunately, XL wasn't surging at the time)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Driver. And under 8 requires child seat ... no seat, no ride ... not in my car anyway.
> 
> Strange thing, yesterday I p/u Select at Hyatt Regency ... 6 people pile in and they ask if a 7th could sit on the floor ... Nope, no way, no in my car. Funny thing was they were all Insurance Agents. Yeah, that would have worked out in my favor - fat chance. *needless to say, I left them on Select as it pays more than XL (unfortunately, XL wasn't surging at the time)


If a driver accepts a ping for Select, then picks up and drives five or more passengers, I think the TNC insurance coverage has just been voided.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Your car your rules.


My rules:
"I need you to put your seatbelt on...
not because I care about your safety,
but becuase that dinging bell is going to drive me crazy"​
Yes - that _IS_ what I actually say. 
Always gets a chuckle - and compliance without a hassle.


----------



## vaybar (Jun 24, 2015)

Forget the law! After all, this is Uber. Instead, consider the risk. The risk of being given sued, the risk of having a human projectile in your front seat crush your skull in a crash, the risk of your windshield being blown out, blood and guts splatteredo on your first email leather seats. (Lol) That last.line e was to add so.excited creativity. Wear your seat belt or I cannot drive you I'm sorry. Say, please put your seat belt on. 

On another note, rear seat passengers and childrenuse buckle up in some states, i.e. NJ. In a taxi they are exempt. In Uber, they are not. Check your.local law


----------



## vaybar (Jun 24, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If a driver accepts a ping for Select, then picks up and drives five or more passengers, I think the TNC insurance coverage has just been voided.


4 people period. Don't overload your car. Instead, offer to take two trips keep your device on and get paid for your labor


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> To re-cap,
> Basic Method:
> *'RISE' *as in, escalate the discussion:
> *
> ...


OMG... you southerners are annoying. 
I'm in Cleveland and we have a much more direct approach:
*"If you don't wear your seatbelt, I may kill you*
(and your mom would never forgive me)*"*​


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The weight sensor will make it so annoying that the passenger will have no choice but to put on a seat belt. Personally I could care less if anyone puts it on or not. Quite frankly, if I'm driving to the point where passengers are worried about being strapped in then I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## MKnight (Jan 19, 2016)

This will be my first message on this forum, although i'm driving for uber/lyft for the last eight months, and that brings some good perspective and practical knowledge, but i'm always learning and i like to learn, specially here. 

I don't start the ride until the pax has the seatbelt on, i'll just say: I'm waiting for you, seatbelt please. Usually people say: Oh, i'm sorry, i'll put it right now.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If a driver accepts a ping for Select, then picks up and drives five or more passengers, I think the TNC insurance coverage has just been voided.


I'll keep that in mind; next time will Cancel ... unless XL is surging.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

My car will beep non stop til they put the seatbelt on.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't had anyone balk at seat belt yet.

If I feel like being a smart ass I might say "There's a $200 cleaning fee if we get into an accident & I have to clean your brains off the front seat"

Honestly though, as much as I'm scared by Uber's insurance issues, even with the geico rideshare policy, I'd make sure they were buckled in.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> My car will beep non stop til they put the seatbelt on.


Very good safety feature. I thought this feature comes standard in every car made in this century.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

vaybar said:


> 4 people period. Don't overload your car. Instead, offer to take two trips keep your device on and get paid for your labor


Thanks for your kind feedback. But I am not a driver yet. I was merely replying to a driver's post about loading more than four passengers in his/her Select ride.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't require my front seat paxs to wear the safety belt. Really, it's the pax's choice. On the other hand, I don't take my foot off the clutch until they DO buckle up. I like to leave as many choices in my paxs' hands as possible.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Buckle or bail. I don't need rolling probable cause for metro to waste 30 minutes of my time giving you a ticket, and I certainly don't need a 200 lb pingpong ball bouncing around my cars interior if that drunk in the car in front of us decides to prove his lack of motor function.

Click it or get the fûck out.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Wannabe TNC driver here. Just curious of this potential liability issue. 

Question for those with some legal training or better yet, those who are FT attorneys who happen to be reading the thread here:

If a TNC driver picks up and drives a drunk passenger, whether the driver realizes it or not, somehow the passenger unbuckles his seat belts. No accidents. But he gets ping pong'ed in the car a few times before driver notices it and stops. Passenger is bleeding from his nose. Driver calls the ambulance. 

If the passenger demands compensation later, will the auto insurer pay assuming the driver has full legal insurance coverage?

If so, if the driver is driving only under his own sole proprietorship (not with limited liability) can the passenger go on, after getting medical and loss of income compensation from the insurer, to sue the driver for pains and suffering?

And if so, are the driver's car, house, and any other assets at risk from this kind of lawsuit?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wannabe TNC driver here. Just curious of this potential liability issue.
> 
> Question for those with some legal training or better yet, those who are FT attorneys who happen to be reading the thread here:
> 
> ...


Yes, all personal assets will be at risk. There is no protection for the driver if the driver is not carrying adequate commercial livery insurance.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wannabe TNC driver here. Just curious of this potential liability issue.
> 
> Question for those with some legal training or better yet, those who are FT attorneys who happen to be reading the thread here:
> 
> ...


You should check, OH I believe has full insurance coverage. There's no reason to be driving recklessly so your pax gets injured when you're not in an accident though.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


Kick their arse out of my car. I am not getting a ticket for some scrub doing a pool.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You should check, OH I believe has full insurance coverage. There's no reason to be driving recklessly so your pax gets injured when you're not in an accident though.


Even after the driver has run the risk of being sued later for sexual harassment (by both genders) by personally buckling the drunk BF and the drunk GF in the back seats, during the ride amid the loud laughing and giggling and whatnots they somehow unbuckle themselves. And if a simple break causes them to bump forward and hit their head somewhere injuries can happen. When we are conscious, our body reacts to such thing thus softening the blow, but when people are drunk, they take those bumps hard.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Even after the driver has run the risk of being sued later for sexual harassment (by both genders) by personally buckling the drunk BF and the drunk GF in the back seats, during the ride amid the loud laughing and giggling and whatnots they somehow unbuckle themselves. And if a simple break causes them to bump forward and hit their head somewhere injuries can happen. When we are conscious, our body reacts to such thing thus softening the blow, but when people are drunk, they take those bumps hard.


I think that's covered under if you wish to take a drunk pax or not, depends on where you are picking them up from and how far they are going, road and weather conditions, there are always factors to consider. I wouldn't think of that, you probably shouldn't take a drunk pax or you probably don't.


----------



## el mero mero (Dec 5, 2015)

My vehicle makes a beeping sound when the front passengers do not have their seat belts on. So 100% of them put it on.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


You are the captain of your ship, anything that happens to your passengers during an accident is on you. Seat belts need to be worn at all times, regardless of its a Taxi or personal car with your family and friends in it. Anyone who refuses to wear a seat belt "which I never had anyone have issues with" they will have to exit the car and find someone else to drive them. Did you actually have to make a post about this, really.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are the captain of your ship, anything that happens to your passengers during an accident is on you. Seat belts need to be worn at all times, regardless of its a Taxi or personal car with your family and friends in it. Anyone who refuses to wear a seat belt "which I never had anyone have issues with" they will have to exit the car and find someone else to drive them. Did you actually have to make a post about this, really.


Best SOP is: Any passenger not buckled, driver not driving.

Driver: "If you don't buckle, cops can put you and I in jail!"


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

I've noticed that people here in the Atlanta area resist seatbelts big time!

This is a serious issue for me because people on a regular basis tell me that they're going to give me a lower rating because I insisted on them wearing their seatbelts.

I'm actually on probation with Uber right now due to my low ratings, which I know (because the passengers tell me) are due to two things:

1) Insisting people wear their seatbelts.

2) Not allowing people to drink alcohol in my car.

Recently, I've come up with an attempted solution, which is to bring humor into the matter, to prevent it from getting confrontational.

When they get in the car and don't immediately put on their seatbelts or sometimes even if they do, I start out with a little airline type spiel:

"Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking thank you for flying Hans' BMW airlines; we ask that you keep your seat backs and tray tables in the upright position and keep your seatbelts on during the entire flight. Flight attendants prepare for departure."

Then, trying to prevent people from un clicking blocks before the stop I do it again:

"This is your captain speaking, we been approved for landing, and will be touching down in just a few minutes. FAA regulations require you to keep your tray tables and seatbacks in the upright position and you to stay in your seat with your seatbelt completely fastened, until we come to a complete stop at the gate. Flight attendants prepare for landing"

I definitely get some chuckles, but there are people who still take offense at wearing their seatbelts, maybe it's a southern thing.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That is good, some might expect peanuts after that though and don't yell out brace, brace, brace before an accident! I would email them though when someone doesn't put the seatbelt on unless you mention it, just to cover yourself. Plus they will have a record of it for other drivers and don't give them 5 stars.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> I've noticed that people here in the Atlanta area resist seatbelts big time!
> 
> This is a serious issue for me because people on a regular basis tell me that they're going to give me a lower rating because I insisted on them wearing their seatbelts.
> 
> ...


That is insane. This is why Uber sucks. They should be doing a quality control review before affecting people's livelihoods. If you suspend someone, LOOK at each and every comment, call the pax to get their story, then call the driver to get their side of it. Then make a determination on what should be done
What is insane about Uber is that they bend over backwards for the pax, but could give 2 sh!ts about the driver because they have a huge force of drivers they can hire. You aren't suspended because of bad behavior. Toy are suspended because you're replaceable and they don't care.

This is why Uber is our EMPLOYEE and we are NOT independent drivers. I hope you opted out of binding arbitrarion.


----------



## UberSlaveATL (Jan 17, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> But I don't like getting stinky pax all over my clean airbag


Hilarious!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brake check dey asses into the dash board!


----------



## Transporter33 (Jan 2, 2016)

McLovin said:


> Nothing. It's on them unless they're under age and then it's on you.


It is not correct if they are in the front ( at least in Illinois ) driver will be issued 75$ ticket


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

It's only happened once and the Pax asked why I wasn't leaving. Told her I was waiting for her to put on her seatbelt. Pax thanked me for the reminder, put her belt on and we were on my way. I'm more concerned with the people with small kids that have asked me to drive them without a car seat.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Excuse me, would you please put your seatbelt on
> I'm in Cincinnati. They always do.
> 
> if they didn't... I would say, without anger...'well, it's not safe, and you could get hurt.'
> ...


Boy you have a lot of patience!


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Boy you have a lot of patience!


Yep ! Keeps me healthy..


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have never had a passenger not put the seatbelt on, why would anyone not put a seatbelt on? Crazy!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> I have never had a passenger not put the seatbelt on, why would anyone not put a seatbelt on? Crazy!


Amen.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


No belts, no ride. Front and back is CA law. Why some states don't require them in back is beyond me!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> No belts, no ride. Front and back is CA law. Why some states don't require them in back is beyond me!


Amen.


----------



## CTPG (Nov 16, 2015)

I would probably cancel the trip and take the 1 star. Better than listening to the Dinging every 5 seconds.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

CTPG said:


> I would probably cancel the trip and take the 1 star. Better than listening to the Dinging every 5 seconds.


Agreed.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Nothing. It's on them unless they're under age and then it's on you.


Same with NC law which is nice. I just have to put up with the "seatbelt minder" beeping every minute. Most of the time hearing it will motivate them or their friends in the back seat to tell them to put it on.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> Same with NC law which is nice. I just have to put up with the "seatbelt minder" beeping every minute. Most of the time hearing it will motivate them or their friends in the back seat to tell them to put it on.


That sound is enough to get almost everybody to buckle up. It has the effect of awkward silence.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> What do you do when pax refuse or don't use seat belts and sit in the front seat?


Brake hard


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Brake hard


Very funny.


----------

